# Favorite Animal Crossing Title?



## RoxieDean (Feb 7, 2016)

Out of Animal Crossing, Wild World, City Folk, New Leaf & HHD, which is your favorite & why?
I have a lot of nostalgia with City Folk, since it was the first AC game I bought on an impulse. I knew nothing of AC at the time & being a kid at the time it was released, the cover interested me. I think I'll try to find it & buy it again soon. But I do love New Leaf. It looks so beautiful, but the dialogue seems to be a downfall for many. HHD is great, but I personally cannot pick it up for hours like I can with New Leaf. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kalopsia (Feb 7, 2016)

I started out with the Gamecube version and have had every single one since! Although I don't plan on buying the amiibo game because no one I know will play with me haha.  I like Wild World and New Leaf the most! They're both portable and easy to play on my down time. I really enjoyed the slightly harsh dialogue and nostalgia I get from WW. The quality and community of NL is also amazing, as well as the new customization! Overall though, Animal Crossing is a great series  I'm excited for what they'll bring next. Hopefully villager placement haha


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 7, 2016)

I've only played Wild World and New Leaf. I'm still playing both games and I like them both a lot. New Leaf is the best in terms of graphics and the amount of things to do. However, I do love the simplicity of Wild World.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 7, 2016)

I like the Wild World animal crossing title. Probably because that was the first animal crossing game I played and it sounds like a fun name the concept in the game was pretty original too


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 7, 2016)

tbh, I really miss wild world when the game was more simple. I like new leaf but it has some references to wild world that some people don't even understand.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

It's a tie between the original gamecube version and New Leaf. Both have their own unique differences and strengths that the other does not. The original is filled with nostalgia and happy memories of childhood, and New Leaf has new additions like public work projects and the mayor position.

One thing I miss from the original was the constant errand making. Some of those deliveries could last a while because villagers keep passing the item to someone else, who then passes it to someone else, and so on so forth until you finally get it. It was fun and frustrating


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2016)

City Folk (or Let's Go to the City, as it's called here). So many good memories.


----------



## MintySky (Feb 7, 2016)

I like NL better. It has better graphics and you can do more things on it.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

My favorite has to be Wild World, since that was the first one I ever played.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 7, 2016)

It's a tough call between the GameCube game and New Leaf. 

The GameCube game has a lot of nostalgia going for it, has some nice villagers who have unfortunately been dropped as the series moved forward, and had a unique charm with things like the fountain and the morning aerobics classes. Also, I miss working for Nook and would keep the work shirt he gives you since it looked neat.

Meanwhile, New Leaf allows us to interact with other players over the Internet and we can do things like exchange items or villagers. It also lets us use the Mii mask, something I tend to favor since the characters look a little too young for me. I always saw my mayors as adults, so yeah. 

I think I have to give it to New Leaf. 

Meanwhile, I never played Wild World and I absolutely hated City Folk.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf for title, it speaks volumes to past and new players. Of course the name Animal Crossing is totally a different name than Animal Forest, for those, I personally like

Animal Forest: Come Here

AKA Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

I would say Animal Crossing Wild World as it was one of the first nintendo ds game I played after DS Lite was released it was like the only game I had my eyes set on when I wanted a DS. 
I really miss some of the old content in WW as well like the acorn festival that was really fun and I hope that if ACNL makes another game they bring back some of the old events and content. Thinking back about it is nostalgic.


----------



## Bam (Feb 10, 2016)

No love for Amiibo Festival? It's my favorite console AC game, but I enjoy AC on handhelds more overall. Currently, New Leaf is my fav, followed by HHD and then WW. WW was amazing during its time and I have great memories and nostalgia for it, but I guess it feels dated now compared to New Leaf.


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 10, 2016)

New leaf is my first and only Animal Crossing game so I have no idea how similar the others are. So my answer is New Leaf.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

Hmmm, I've only ever played new leaf and wild world. 
Have to say I really prefer new leaf, I never actually got into wild world though for some reason. Maybe because back when I played it I never did any trading or getting villagers, which is one of the best parts in this game for me.
City folk looked good but I never got around to playing it....
Definitely new leaf then


----------

